# Do you ever relate "classical" interests to other things by way of Analogy/metaphor?



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

*Do you ever relate "classical" interests to other things by way of Analogy/metaphor?*

I don't know that my title accurately reflects what I am asking. When I was younger, I had this phase where I turned composers into NBA basketball players.

I want to say that I made Mozart = Michael Jordan, Wagner = Shaq, Mahler = Tim Duncan, etc. etc.

Has anyone every done anything like that?


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

MonagFam said:


> I don't know that my title accurately reflects what I am asking. When I was younger, I had this phase where I turned composers into NBA basketball players.
> 
> I want to say that I made Mozart = Michael Jordan, Wagner = Shaq, Mahler = Tim Duncan, etc. etc.
> 
> Has anyone every done anything like that?


Not really, but I do find myself always thinking of a line from one or other of Britten's works as a comment on something that's happening. My sister starts getting a bit hysterical on the phone, I think of Lady Billows. The sermon goes on too long, I think of Mr Gedge. We start to pack at the end of a holiday to come home: 'Signore, it is the time of departure'. Fruit shopping at Tesco's: "Ugh. They are soft, musty, over-ripe". Getting sun-burnt on the deck: "Move him, into the sun, gently, it's touch awoke him once"... And on it goes. I can't help it. I am basically living one giant, Britten opera in my head...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

MonagFam said:


> I don't know that my title accurately reflects what I am asking. When I was younger, I had this phase where I turned composers into NBA basketball players.
> 
> I want to say that I made Mozart = Michael Jordan, Wagner = Shaq, Mahler = Tim Duncan, etc. etc.
> 
> Has anyone every done anything like that?


No, but I will now with your 3 examples.

Jordan = Bach. Shaq = Pettersson. Duncan = Brahms.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

You reminded me of a research my friend (we were students of conducting and composition in that time) did many years ago on *synesthesia*. I took part in the research because I have had associations with music and color since I was a child. For example, the C tone is white, A is green (I have no idea why these colors, I've had it since I was a child). Colors also associate to me with other things, such as days of the week, school subjects, and so on. And just by the way, basketball is my third biggest passion after music and history.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

For those of us who are chess fanatics, as well as classical music fanatics, you will know that Jose Capablanca has been called the Mozart of chess because his style of play was seemless, uncluttered, made perfect sense. Just as Mozart's music seem to write itself, so do Capablanca's games seem to play themselves.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No but I guess (showing my age) Beethoven is Bill Russell.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Coach G said:


> For those of us who are chess fanatics, as well as classical music fanatics, you will know that Jose Capablanca has been called the Mozart of chess because his style of play was seemless, uncluttered, made perfect sense. Just as Mozart's music seem to write itself, so do Capablanca's games seem to play themselves.


I've been long trying to find something fun that can be done with the composer rankings and the chess ELO system. I've never found a good way to do it. I love looking at these graphs, and would gladly see one with Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Berlioz etc...





When I was a manager in an editing / publishing team, I used musical metaphors to explain linguistical things to an editor who I knew was a musician.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes. I tend relate composers abstractly to media/entertainment content

Mozart = Monty Python
Beethoven = Beethoven (the show)
Brahms = Raisin Brahms (the commercial)
Wagner = Wagner Pizza (the commercial)
Chopin = Super Mario
Liszt = Tom and Jerry
etc

*[ 1:30 ]*


----------

